# LR crashing on import



## deekay2308 (Sep 21, 2019)

LR is crashing on image import, repeatedly and on occasion is crashing the computer itself. I am using a new iMac but it was working ok before; I can't remember if I tweaked any LR settings though, in the interim. Any suggestions for trouble-shooting?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 21, 2019)

Couple of things:
1. Turn GPU to OFF - see if that helps or not (it eliminates it being GPU, I'd be surprised if it is but worth trying)
2. Are you on the very latest release (Classic 8.4.1)?


----------



## deekay2308 (Sep 22, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Couple of things:
> 1. Turn GPU to OFF - see if that helps or not (it eliminates it being GPU, I'd be surprised if it is but worth trying)
> 2. Are you on the very latest release (Classic 8.4.1)?



Thanks Paul. I upgraded from 8.4 to 8.4.1 and I turned the GPU off. I then imported 30+ very large files and there was no crash.

I suppose what I have to do now is turn the GPU back on and do another import...


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 22, 2019)

deekay2308 said:


> I suppose what I have to do now is turn the GPU back on and do another import...


That would be good.


----------



## deekay2308 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> That would be good.


 
tomorrow...!


----------



## deekay2308 (Sep 22, 2019)

LR is still crashing, not only on import, but just with editing. 
I did add my own (OWC) RAM to the iMac but have not had any other issues with any other program etc.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 23, 2019)

deekay2308 said:


> LR is still crashing, not only on import, but just with editing.
> I did add my own (OWC) RAM to the iMac but have not had any other issues with any other program etc.


Is that after you re-enabled the GPU in Preferences? If so, do you have it set to "Custom" or "Auto"?


----------



## deekay2308 (Sep 23, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> Is that after you re-enabled the GPU in Preferences? If so, do you have it set to "Custom" or "Auto"?



No, before I re-enabled the GPU.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 23, 2019)

If the crash sometimes takes the computer with it, you have either a hardware problem or a faulty driver of some sort.

Here's an article that has a section on testing your memory using the built-in diagnostics:
https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/check-memory-mac/


----------



## deekay2308 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> If the crash sometimes takes the computer with it, you have either a hardware problem or a faulty driver of some sort.
> 
> Here's an article that has a section on testing your memory using the built-in diagnostics:
> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/check-memory-mac/



Thank you. I will test the memory.


----------



## deekay2308 (Sep 24, 2019)

R


Hal P Anderson said:


> If the crash sometimes takes the computer with it, you have either a hardware problem or a faulty driver of some sort.
> 
> Here's an article that has a section on testing your memory using the built-in diagnostics:
> https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/check-memory-mac/



I ran the Apple diagnostic test:

"No issues found."


----------



## deekay2308 (Nov 8, 2019)

Just reviving this thread from a few weeks back to see whether anyone has any further input. LR is still crashing randomly - either while importing or editing. Most often it takes the computer down too; this happens with no other software - only LR. I have followed all suggestions to no avail. Also trashed the preferences file.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 8, 2019)

I'd recommend taking your computer to Apple and have them check it over. Like I said in an earlier post, if your whole computer is crashing, you have a hardware problem.


----------

